

Lessons Learned From An Exploding Strip Club - Datachic
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/11/lessons-learned-from-an-exploding-strip-club/

======
jeffehobbs
+100 for Stripper Dust

------
Datachic
Best part? Sitting in a pile of rubble, covered in stripper dust"

~~~
Datachic
Oh, the lessons learned are good, too.

